# Utility Tools & Help Guides



## HanaBi (Apr 12, 2018)

Below are a few trusted links and apps I've been using over a number of years as part of my job roles in IT, both in the corporate and home-based arenas. If you're thinking of buying or building or upgrading your computer hardware, or want to know how to do backups, check wifi interference, install common apps, check wifi speeds, these links will help. (I will add more over time)


*HARDWARE*

This link is hugely useful for making component comparisons (CPUs, drives, memory, video cards etc). It will also give you an idea, in league table style, just where your chosen CPU, for example, ranks in the great scheme of things)

PassMark CPU Lookup


*STANDARD UTILITY APPS*

Buying a PC often means installing a bunch of basic applications that you have to go out and trawl the web to find. Internet browsers, anti-virus, basic games, media players, messengers etc. are all usually needed but don't always come pre-installed with a new machine. The website below saves you the bother to go hunting far and wide, as it keeps most of the more common apps under one roof. All you have to do is select the ones you want and it does all the rest

Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once


*WIFI*

This webapp will check your local broadband speed (both upload and download), along with keeping a history of tests that you could use when reporting issues to your ISP 

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


This link can be used alongside the speedtest link above, and will help you resolve wifi interference and/or slow speeds 

How to extend Wi-Fi range: Increase your speed and fix slow internet problems


*WINDOWS BACKUPS*

These two links focus on how to perform backups (and recoveries) of Windows operating systems (7, 8.x and 10). Carrying out backups is often forgotten about as being a major hassle, until things go wrong if course.

How to Create a System Image Backup in Windows 7, 8, or 10

How to Create and Use a Recovery Drive or System Repair Disc in Windows 8 or 10



*WINDOWS SAFE MODE*

Booting into Safe Mode, used to be relatively straightforward with some legacy Windows OSs, but with 8.x and 10 it's more of a faff

5 Ways To Boot Into Safe Mode In Windows 8.1 | Digital Citizen

7 ways to boot into Safe Mode in Windows 10 | Digital Citizen



*WEB DEADLINK CHECKER
*
For the creative types out there, this deadlink checker, can prove quite useful when building your own website, or maintaining existing websites that may contain links to .404 error pages

Free Broken Link Checking Tool


----------



## mosaix (Apr 12, 2018)

Excellent. Thanks for taking the time.


----------

